# Ongoing Poll: How long have you been an Uber driver?



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Just wondering what the average time is for Ubering before going to a Lyft only platform OR quitting rideshare altogether. Of course every game has it's stars. But what do you think the average time is that a driver works for Uber before quitting?


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

It took me 3 weeks to grow a brain and quit.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

5% more than a year

70% less than a year 

25% less than 6 months


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

TimFromMA said:


> It took me 3 weeks to grow a brain and quit.





20yearsdriving said:


> 5% more than a year
> 
> 70% less than a year
> 
> 25% less than 6 months


It took me 6 weeks to quit.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

I went 9 weeks.... but I was hoping the city manager would change his mind about requiring Select vehicles to also be sent X requests. When it became obvious that he wasn't going to change his mind , then I quit. If the possibility of becoming Select only (like some managers in some cities allow) wasn't in my mindset, I would have quit right when the January rate cut occurred. I was barely making much after operating costs before the cut. 

It would be a decent compensation if I could do Select only though. I would work again that changed. But I'm not holding my breath waiting for the manager of Columbus to stop being a dick about it. #### him!


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Again, and this is just simple fact, but only fools drive for Uber without first procurring a commercial livery insurance policy.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Again, and this is just simple fact, but only fools drive for Uber without first procurring a commercial livery insurance policy.


I agree 1000%. Most here have heard my tale of getting into an accident with another driver one evening in Boston. My only saving grace was that I had just finished my final ride and was offline when it happened. The other driver had a passenger onboard. I was found to be not at fault so I can only imagine her insurance nightmare.


----------



## John Hull (Jun 7, 2015)

The rates here in Raleigh are so cheap, unless I worked during the day doing airport runs I wouldn't be able to afford it.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

UberRidiculous said:


> It took me 6 weeks to quit.


You are a 25%er


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> You are a 5%er


Well at first I thought I was doing something wrong because the money was terrible like $7/hr terrible..... didn't match Uber advertising. Then I found this website and learned how badly I was being screwed. This market doesn't have surges like other markets. I was losing money Ubering.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

_Within a month of becoming an active Uber driver-partner, 11 percent of drivers became inactive, defined as not using the service over the next 6 months. After half a year, 70 percent of those who started using Uber in the first half of 2013 were still actively using the system, and more than half of those who started in the first half of 2013 remained active a year after starting._

Source: Alan Krueger, Uber Partners *comprehensive analysis.*

So ~45% of Drivers who started between Jan & Jun 2013 had quit driving altogether within a year by Jun 2014. Since then the massive Rate Cuts of Aug 2014 & Jan 2015 have taken place. I would be surprised if the Avg. Longevity of Uber Drivers is more than 4-5 months.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> View attachment 8279
> 
> _Within a month of becoming an active Uber driver-partner, 11 percent of drivers became inactive, defined as not using the service over the next 6 months. After half a year, 70 percent of those who started using Uber in the first half of 2013 were still actively using the system, and more than half of those who started in the first half of 2013 remained active a year after starting._
> 
> ...


POST # 11/chi1cabby : The in-tiniest-
print Info-of-Substance
that Bison gleaned from that "Skewey"
Report was the 305,000 Drivers "On-
Boarded" in the 30 months ending w/
NYE 2015 that left a paltry 162,000
remaining in the U.S.....even to include
those that completed ONLY 1 RIDE/WK.!

That's a Defection Rate of 46.4% despite
Drivers' Profits at their Peak.

More Damning than That was the figure
that john djjjoe used in February 2015
of "...7 new partners hired for every 5
deactivated." That's a 140% turnover!

Imagine the Difference if Head-in-his-
AynRandian-scented-Posterior had
kept prices where they were in 2012!

$Billions Earned...NOT BORROWED.
Sainthood....NOT Anti-Christ Candidacy.
HE'D be worth $30 Billion...not three.

Bison, bent-out-of-shape.


----------



## ber fine print (May 22, 2015)

ubers definition of being active is to not hand in your phone and due 1 ride within the last 6 months


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 11/chi1cabby :
> 
> Imagine the Difference if Head-in-his-
> AynRandian-scented-Posterior had
> ...


EXACTLY RIGHT! 




ber fine print said:


> ubers definition of being active is to not hand in your phone and due 1 ride within the last 6 months


ALSO EXACTLY RIGHT! They need to be able to count YOU for valuations, Big Data advertising rates, Uber Spin & PR etc etc etc.


----------



## ApertureHour (May 8, 2015)

I quit Uber and Lyft every day. I also quit smoking about 15 times a day...


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Chi1cabby, that is probably outdated. I have heard a study put turnover at 140% and that's only if you count drivers who go from full time to only 1-2x a month as active drivers.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Chi1cabby, that is probably outdated. I have heard a study put turnover at 140% and that's only if you count drivers who go from full time to only 1-2x a month as active drivers.


The Driver Churn Rate is absolutely outdated. *Uber had to use Driver Retention Data from Jan - June 2013 in an analysis released in Jan 2015. *If Uber had used data from 2nd half of 2014, the picture portrayed would've been very unflattering.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm a purrdy quick learner. lol

Here is my GooberX Career. Prolly about a month.


----------



## jones98 (Jun 26, 2015)

I've been thinking of "Ubering". I am curious about this post because it would lead me to believe I would be wasting my time/money. But before I continue I notice that many of the comments in this post are from drivers who used to drive. Why do you continue to read Uber boards and offer opinions and vote on things like this? What interest do you have if you've moved on? Why waste your time? What are you doing since you've left Uber? Do you have other employment? Do you drive for a different ride-share? Why waste your time on research if you've moved on? What do you have to gain apart from discouraging a bunch of people who may be making a really stupid decision because they failed to research this field or opportunity for themselves? As far as I know you could be Taxi drivers just trying to discourage potential Uber drivers. As far as those who have not posted that they have stayed longer than a year, could it be that they are too busy? Please don't take this to be mean-spirited or doubting your integrity. Far be it from that. I do appreciate some of the insight gleaned from this post and look forward to learning more.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

jones98 said:


> As far as I know you could be Taxi drivers just trying to discourage potential Uber drivers.


I'm a Taxi Driver in Chicago, and I'm not here to discourage anyone from driving for Uber. 


jones98 said:


> I've been thinking of "Ubering".


 You're in Portland, OR. It's a New Uber market, so the rates will be decent for another few months. Keep in mind this will where Portland rates are headed:
*https://uberpeople.net/pages/Pricing/








*

Just don't buy a brand new car for the sole purpose of Driving for Uber.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

jones98 said:


> I've been thinking of "Ubering". I am curious about this post because it would lead me to believe I would be wasting my time/money. But before I continue I notice that many of the comments in this post are from drivers who used to drive. Why do you continue to read Uber boards and offer opinions and vote on things like this? What interest do you have if you've moved on? Why waste your time? What are you doing since you've left Uber? Do you have other employment? Do you drive for a different ride-share? Why waste your time on research if you've moved on? What do you have to gain apart from discouraging a bunch of people who may be making a really stupid decision because they failed to research this field or opportunity for themselves? As far as I know you could be Taxi drivers just trying to discourage potential Uber drivers. As far as those who have not posted that they have stayed longer than a year, could it be that they are too busy? Please don't take this to be mean-spirited or doubting your integrity. Far be it from that. I do appreciate some of the insight gleaned from this post and look forward to learning more.


Every market and vehicle platform is different. So you should read read read and do your homework. Don't rely on Uber Speak or Uber Spin. That being said, some can make money. I think most get taken advantage of. Why am I still here? I heard a tale once about an old man sitting on the shore of a beach and as the waves rolled in, so would some little water creatures that got left behind as the water rolled back. The old man would pick them up and throw them back into the ocean. A young person comes up and asks him, why are you throwing them back, you can't possibly save them all? The man picks one up and as he's throwing it back he says, "Maybe not, but I can save some."


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Big Taxi Defeats Uber In NYC*
http://dailycaller.com/2015/07/09/big-taxi-defeats-uber-in-nyc/#disqus_thread
_*Uber's own internal study showed a 50 percent driver attrition rate over one year, ending June 2014. It's likely higher by now.* This attrition's explanation may come from my just-released white paper, "Towards A Cost Estimate for A NYC UberX Driver."_


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> The Driver Churn Rate is absolutely outdated. *Uber had to use Driver Retention Data from Jan - June 2013 in an analysis released in Jan 2015. *If Uber had used data from 2nd half of 2014, the picture portrayed would've been very unflattering.


POST # 17/chi1cabby: Are You saying
that the 7 OnBoardees 
to Replace each 5 Deactivatees as
john djjjoe stated is NOW A GROSS
UNDERSTATEMENT ?

"Jeepers!"


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

jones98 said:


> I've been thinking of "Ubering". I am curious about this post because it would lead me to believe I would be wasting my time/money. But before I continue I notice that many of the comments in this post are from drivers who used to drive. Why do you continue to read Uber boards and offer opinions and vote on things like this? What interest do you have if you've moved on? Why waste your time? What are you doing since you've left Uber? Do you have other employment? Do you drive for a different ride-share? Why waste your time on research if you've moved on? What do you have to gain apart from discouraging a bunch of people who may be making a really stupid decision because they failed to research this field or opportunity for themselves? As far as I know you could be Taxi drivers just trying to discourage potential Uber drivers. As far as those who have not posted that they have stayed longer than a year, could it be that they are too busy? Please don't take this to be mean-spirited or doubting your integrity. Far be it from that. I do appreciate some of the insight gleaned from this post and look forward to learning more.


POST # 19/jones98: C O M M U N I T Y !


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

I lasted 5 months. I did about 800 rides. Before I started I usually saw most people in a favorable light, by the time I gave my last ride back in April I was beginning to dislike everyone who got in my car, probably due to the rate cuts and driving these unappreciative people around at what amounted to an operating loss after all expenses.

As long as uber keeps going down the road it's on, I don't believe there is much future for this company. New businesses are built on outstanding customer service and a quality product, at current rates neither of those goals are achievable. When your company is only 5 years old and is ranked in the top 5 of America's most hated companies the future has to be uncertain.

I keep coming back to this site for the same reason people slow down to look at a car accident, morbid curiosity.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Being a 25 year veteran of the Taxi/PHV Industry I'm very invested in anything new that comes along. I've been on uber black for 24 months now, until I get tossed off I'll keep coming back for punishment. 

Just dropped off a weekly $210 regular at airport, did the slow cruise and stop at the terminals where I could avoid the gaze of the parking Nazis. 10 minutes and got a $125 (less35%) job outta of there towards home. 

And that's the opportunity that Uber provides, is the capital utilisation when personal bookings finish.


----------



## ApertureHour (May 8, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 15/ApertureHour: HO HO!
> BTW: You never let
> me know what flavor DSLR you are
> Running. Or iPhone 6 for Convenience?
> ...


DSLR?! DSLRs are dead! I shoot Fuji mirrorless.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

uberguy_in_ct said:


> I lasted 5 months. I did about 800 rides........
> 
> ........As long as uber keeps going down the road it's on, I don't believe there is much future for this company. New businesses are built on outstanding customer service and a quality product, at current rates neither of those goals are achievable. When your company is only 5 years old and is ranked in the top 5 of America's most hated companies the future has to be uncertain.
> 
> I keep coming back to this site for the same reason people slow down to look at a car accident, morbid curiosity.


Uber is providing outstanding customer service for Uber customers, Uber Riders. Uber is laughing at, not with, Uber Drivers. Uber drivers are on boarding faster than Uber drivers are able to figure out they're being taken advantage of.


----------



## ApertureHour (May 8, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST #28/ApertureHour: C H I L L A X
> D U D E ! This Photographer
> had 24 Y E A R S of 35mm photography
> under his belt on THE DAY THAT YOU
> ...


My apologies, that was meant as a joke. I should probably start using more emoticons or something to depict humor.... I used to shoot Nikon and switched to Fuji last year. DSLRs aren't actually dead. Then again, if I could afford it I would prefer to shoot medium format film!

What kind of photography did you do and what did you shoot with?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher & ApertureHour please stop posting off topic on this thread. This is a thread of significant importance, that's attempting to gauge the
"*Average Life of Uberer".
*
And, if you don't mind, please delete your off topic posts on this thread. You can start a New Thread in the Other forum on the topic of photography.
Thank you!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

UberRidiculous said:


> Just wondering what the average time is for Ubering before going to a Lyft only platform OR quitting rideshare altogether. Of course every game has it's stars. But what do you think the average time is that a driver works for Uber before quitting?


POST # 1/UberRidiculous: Thank You for
Your Threadstarting
on This Very Topic, because recently
I have seen "Numbers" that Contradict
each other Regarding U.S. Drivers affil-
iated with the Duplicitous #[F]Uber.

I've PMed Rich Brunelle about the
500K Drivers he used in a BLOGpost:
no response, yet.

One of chi1cabby 's Articles on the CA.
"Employee Lawsuit" had the Author using
(misusing?) the Figure of "...an estimated
160,000 CA. Drivers." That would extra-
polate to 1.6 Million+ in the United States.
(PLEASE GOD.....no way that's accurate.)

Is there a More Definitive Source from
which a "Real World #" can be extracted?

BTW: Sorry for the Verbal Fisticuffs
with ApertureHour .
Offending Posts removed.

Bison Abides....Peaceably.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> Figure of "...an estimated
> 160,000 CA. Drivers.


Most reporters are hacks who write with little background knowledge of subject matter.
Take this gem from this morning, for example:
*This Is How Much Uber And Lyft Drivers Make In Different Cities*


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Most reporters are hacks who write with little background knowledge of subject matter.
> Take this gem from this morning, for example:
> *This Is How Much Uber And Lyft Drivers Make In Different Cities*


LMAO! Did the author include their referral code? Hahahaha


----------



## Kelly Henline (Jul 19, 2015)

I started in DFW 21 months ago. I drive part-time only and extra when I have needs and availability. I drive daytime with Uber and Lyft now and don't chase business. 
It is a numbers game, just like sales... good days and bad, but works out for a good part-time gig and I also find local Life and Health Insurance prospects when asked what I do...
I drive long days when I drive, and keep it in perspective.


----------



## Kelly Henline (Jul 19, 2015)

jones98 said:


> I've been thinking of "Ubering". I am curious about this post because it would lead me to believe I would be wasting my time/money. But before I continue I notice that many of the comments in this post are from drivers who used to drive. Why do you continue to read Uber boards and offer opinions and vote on things like this? What interest do you have if you've moved on? Why waste your time? What are you doing since you've left Uber? Do you have other employment? Do you drive for a different ride-share? Why waste your time on research if you've moved on? What do you have to gain apart from discouraging a bunch of people who may be making a really stupid decision because they failed to research this field or opportunity for themselves? As far as I know you could be Taxi drivers just trying to discourage potential Uber drivers. As far as those who have not posted that they have stayed longer than a year, could it be that they are too busy? Please don't take this to be mean-spirited or doubting your integrity. Far be it from that. I do appreciate some of the insight gleaned from this post and look forward to learning more.


Good question!!!


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Kelly Henline said:


> I started in DFW 21 months ago. I drive part-time only......
> 
> ........ I also find local Life and Health Insurance prospects when asked what I do...





Kelly Henline said:


> Good question!!!


Just curious if you thought any of the answers were good? And congrats! As of this moment we've had 66 votes of which only 5 posted Ubering more than a year. 21months puts you in an elite group. I see DFW UberX is still $1/mile, better than Detroit at .75/mile, but still ouch imo. 
Although if a driver can use Ubering to drum up business for his day job like your insurance sales, then I guess Ubering becomes a form of advertising for another venture.  This may be the best use of Uber! This is great advice!


----------



## Kelly Henline (Jul 19, 2015)

UberRidiculous said:


> Just curious if you thought any of the answers were good? And congrats! As of this moment we've had 66 votes of which only 5 posted Ubering more than a year. 21months puts you in an elite group. I see DFW UberX is still $1/mile, better than Detroit at .75/mile, but still ouch imo.
> Although if a driver can use Ubering to drum up business for his day job like your insurance sales, then I guess Ubering becomes a form of advertising for another venture.  This may be the best use of Uber! This is great advice!


Markets are different as I understand it, platforms vary, and some people have made what appears to be rash judgment from a small-sample experience.
I have learned much in 21 months. I have made mistakes, and I now make more money than previously because of demand and working smarter... in spite of 3 fare decreases 
I am always looking for other business opportunities with sharp people that have money. 
I am always looking for the door to be opened to Insurance prospects.
I hand out samples and flyers to anyone who is interested about an MLM I am in.
And I realize there are bad days and I got a hotspot so I could conduct business with my tablet rather than be bored when it I slow. International travelers sure appreciate the hotspot a well... let's them not incur international data charges to check email or Facetime with kids back home.


----------



## R44KDEN (Jul 7, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> I went 9 weeks.... but I was hoping the city manager would change his mind about requiring Select vehicles to also be sent X requests. When it became obvious that he wasn't going to change his mind , then I quit. If the possibility of becoming Select only (like some managers in some cities allow) wasn't in my mindset, I would have quit right when the January rate cut occurred. I was barely making much after operating costs before the cut.
> 
> It would be a decent compensation if I could do Select only though. I would work again that changed. But I'm not holding my breath waiting for the manager of Columbus to stop being a dick about it. #### him!


Am in exactly the same predicament here in CO. They wont let me run Select only - so over the past 2 weeks, I pushed the envelope re my acceptance rate. That decision resulted in my biggest single week in terms of $, but also resulted in a 48 hour deactivation. I've built up a solid and regular airport run client base and may switch to a livery driver.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

R44KDEN said:


> Am in exactly the same predicament here in CO. They wont let me run Select only - so over the past 2 weeks, I pushed the envelope re my acceptance rate. That decision resulted in my biggest single week in terms of $, but also resulted in a 48 hour deactivation. I've built up a solid and regular airport run client base and may switch to a livery driver.


Try skipping instead of letting the ping expire. When you let the ping expire, it affects your acceptance rate.

Skipping is a term coined here at UP.net to describe the process of accepting the ping, clicking the info button, canceling the trip, and selecting "other" all within a matter of seconds of receiving the ping. We've proven here that when you do it quick enough the rider does not see that you cancelled the request as it is just forwarded to the next closest driver. When you do that, 90% of the time it won't show up as a cancel, and it NEVER hits your acceptance rating negatively because you did accept it.

We're still learning about why it doesn't work 10% of the time. The theories are that there was no other driver in range of the rider, so it naturally results in a cancel against you. I also believe if the Uber servers are overloaded, the latency can cause their servers to take too long to register your skip, so it appears to their servers that you took too long to do it even though you did it really quick.

Regardless of what causes it to not work, if it works 90% of the time, then you should be able to utilize it with your strategy without getting deactivated like you did by letting the pings expire.

I'd like to do what you do as well, but all UberBlack cars are set to UberSelect in my market, so the supply far exceeds the demand. I rarely get UberSelect requests here.


----------



## R44KDEN (Jul 7, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Try skipping instead of letting the ping expire. When you let the ping expire, it affects your acceptance rate.


Many many thanks for the advise. Excellent idea. As soon as I am back online, will get skipping.


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

I haven't driven in 3 weeks and only drive to make sure my account doesn't get deactivated. Someone posted in another thread Uber may consider raising the rates again so I wouldn't jump off the wagon yet for those who quit or thinking about it.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I misread the context of the Headline for this thread.

Here's my answer...

It's awesome. Easy work, little living expense, owns a house. Travels to Vegas often 4 times per year.

This is an average type of year for me, and don't expect it to end soon.

Today was odd. I made a killing delivering chickens and waffles then headed out to DuPage to pick up a scheduled ride. 
IN the 90 minutes I made 3 trips out there, had dinner and then grabbed the scheduled ride.

Unfortunately he didn;t have any available funds and couldn't request a pick up. He tried a few cards.
In the meantime, 4 rides came in. I ignored 3 and accepted then canceled 1.

Ended up turning down 25 bucks cash and gave the guy a free ride home.
he was going to the train which was a few blocks from my house.

this scheduled ride experiment isn't working out so well.
And I've already taken a hit or two by it.

Shit. The timing was off for this thing to happen
Will give it the weekend.
If I can't see a positive outcome or result,
I will have to tell the whole story to Uber.

They know it already. The guy called me. I didn;t call him.
The guy couldn;t get money into his rider app a few times
Once while we were going 65 on the e-way.

That phone number shouldn't be an open line and should block both rider and driver from contact within an hour of a ride that has ended.
This dude called me a week after his initial trip.

I guess the end result is so far. I lost 11.85 in a fare and Uber didn;t make 2.76.

If there was any upside to this passenger thing he will straighten out as credit card attach it to his rider app and continue to spend money at uber


----------



## Steve Joseph (Oct 21, 2015)

I only drove for 16 days on UBER and not sure I want to continue. LYFT I did for about a month but there are many issues with the distance to get to passengers, they only want to go around the corner and then you have to drive back. The LYFT passengers were more pleasant and I had to actually wait or call only about 1% of them vs UBER passengers about 88% were never ready and not where they were supposed to be. I'm a peoples person but not a UBER person if that makes any sense.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Steve Joseph said:


> I only drove for 16 days on UBER and not sure I want to continue. LYFT I did for about a month but there are many issues with the distance to get to passengers, they only want to go around the corner and then you have to drive back. The LYFT passengers were more pleasant and I had to actually wait or call only about 1% of them vs UBER passengers about 88% were never ready and not where they were supposed to be. I'm a peoples person but not a UBER person if that makes any sense.


Your comment is 100% correct. Driving Lyft you avoid so much of the döuchebäg factor that comes with Uber paxs. I refuse to call the pax if s/he isn't ready when I arrive. As an IC, my time is far too valuable to waste. That applies to you, too, of course. As I approach the pin drop location I will simultaneously hit the ARRIVED button and start a stopwatch. Then I count the seconds - 297...298...299...300...301...CANCEL! I collect my meager fee, then move on to my next ping and fare. Almost invariably I will get pinged by the same pax a few seconds later but I always ignore. After all, do I really want to get rated by a pax who I just canceled on? Not bloody likely. I don't want a pax in my car who doesn't have the common decency to respect the time I have invested to get there. Don't get me wrong -- I am absolutely a people person and I enjoy having paxs in my car. But respect is a two way street. And this policy of mine is one of the reasons I hold a 4.96 driver rating.


----------



## KingTravisHasNoClothes (Jun 11, 2015)

jones98 said:


> I've been thinking of "Ubering". I am curious about this post because it would lead me to believe I would be wasting my time/money. But before I continue I notice that many of the comments in this post are from drivers who used to drive. Why do you continue to read Uber boards and offer opinions and vote on things like this? What interest do you have if you've moved on? Why waste your time? What are you doing since you've left Uber? Do you have other employment? Do you drive for a different ride-share? Why waste your time on research if you've moved on? What do you have to gain apart from discouraging a bunch of people who may be making a really stupid decision because they failed to research this field or opportunity for themselves? As far as I know you could be Taxi drivers just trying to discourage potential Uber drivers. As far as those who have not posted that they have stayed longer than a year, could it be that they are too busy? Please don't take this to be mean-spirited or doubting your integrity. Far be it from that. I do appreciate some of the insight gleaned from this post and look forward to learning more.


All valid points !
But there is nothing that I, nor anyone else would be able to do in demonstrating the reality of the uber experience except doing it yourself. Your in a new market so your ok until January when a rate cut is likely to occur. But to be fair you must keep accurate data of your daily expenses and mileage. If in the event a rate cut occurs, and it will. By that point you will have experienced the uber support dimension and at that is when clarity comes into focus.
I myself have concluded that uncle Travis/uber is akin to a pimp and his hoes.
Finally, please make a copy of the definition, "partner" and post it in a spot where you will see and read it each day.
After 90 days please come back and read your post. And how would you then respond to someone asking the those same questions?.
I am not making light of your questions but there is a hint of uber mgmt. in your post that seems to reek of the same thought of , why don't these negative individuals go away and allow uncle Travis to serve up his sweet kool-aid.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Why do the 400,000+ Inactive Uber Drivers choose NOT to give even 4 rides in a month?*


----------

